# Mon chéri



## supervielle

Bonjour, je souhaiterais obtenir la traduction en tchèque de ces deux éléments :

- Mon chéri.
- (...)
Une maman s'adresse à son fils et lui dit : "Mon chéri". Comment traduire ?
Merci

Moderátor: une seule question.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

J'utiliserais : chéri (m) - miláček ; au vocatif : Miláčku.


----------



## Mori.cze

Ca serait beaucoup trop doux/pathetique en Tcheque. Pout-etre "Synáčku", "mon petit fils" c'est possible, mais plus probablement la mere utilliserait le diminutif du nom de son fils.

(Desolee, je ne parlais Francais pas tres bien)


----------



## atcheque

Mori.cze said:


> mais plus probablement la mere utilliserait le diminutif du nom de son fils.


 Votre français est très bon  (sauf les accents  )


----------



## supervielle

Mori.cze said:


> Ca serait beaucoup trop doux/pathetique en Tcheque. Pout-etre "Synáčku", "mon petit fils" c'est possible, mais plus probablement la mere utilliserait le diminutif du nom de son fils.


Merci 
L'enfant s'appelle Alexandre, quel serait le diminutif en tchèque ? Je ne sais pas si je peux poster la question ici ...



atcheque said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'utiliserais : chéri (m) - miláček ; au vocatif : Miláčku.


Merci


----------



## Mori.cze

Probablement (au vocatif) "Alexandříku" serait trop long, elle simplifierait... Il y a beaucoup de possibilites: "(A)Lexíku/(A)Lexíčku", "Alešku", "Alešíku", "Sašenko", "Saší(č)ku", "Andrejku", "Andrejíčku". Elle peut-etre utiliser plus que une possibilité: "Ty můj Andrejku Andrejíčku" (Toi, mon Andre-Andre)

(pas de clavier Francais avec des accents)


----------



## supervielle

Merci pour toutes ces pistes


----------

